# Moving to a new apartment - help with dewa and ejari please



## nrd2017 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi everyone

My current tenancy ends April 2019. I would like to start renting my new apartment from March 2019 (allowing me a 1 month overlap to furnish the new apartment etc)

Would I be able to sign a tenancy and begin paying for the new apartment, but continue my DEWA at the current apartment until April 2019. The new apartment would be vacant for 1 month, so I would not be using any electricity/ water/ AC etc.

Or would this be an issue with ejari registration?

Just trying to find the best way to have the overlap between the 2 places

Grateful for any help! Thank very much


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

nrd2017 said:


> Would I be able to sign a tenancy and begin paying for the new apartment, but continue my DEWA at the current apartment until April 2019. The new apartment would be vacant for 1 month, so I would not be using any electricity/ water/ AC etc.


Yes, no problems at all.



nrd2017 said:


> Or would this be an issue with ejari registration?


Not at all.

All Ejari does is confirm the Tenancy contract has been lodged with the authorities.

I've done exactly what you have done, previously when I moved apartments on the Palm. There is no problem renting two places at the same time.


----------



## nrd2017 (Aug 30, 2017)

Perfect!! Thank you so much for your reply


----------

